# Testing the new DH big track



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

We had an impromptu steamup today at Richard's house to test the new DH layout. We ran a Berkshire, GS4, Cab Forward, and several Accucraft "K" engines. All worked well with some minor tweaks. There will be more room for rolling stock and short-term storage as well as ample room for steaming up. Hopefully everything will fit in the existing space in the Atrium.


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

Pat, Where's the video?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The post only contains a link to download flash player. If you have a video, it needs to be on the internet, and then the code to display it properly added. If you have it on youtube, or similar, it can be done. Regards ,Greg 

update: I grabbed the embed code... you hit the YouTube button in the editor and past the embed code in it. (in the yellow box)


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Sorry, try this link:


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat'[/b]
I think you forgot the Video.[/b]


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

I have more videos to upload, but I need to get it right first. I did hit the "Upload YOutube" icon and copied and pasted the embed code, but only got the flashplayer symbol.
Thanks for fixing it Greg.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Try another video link. Extra storage area on the new track:


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1C5HG9PYk1E


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Once you have the video on Youtube, you need to use the OLD embed code to utilize the 1st Class Editor Youtube button to embed it in a post here. There's a checkbox on the Youtube page "Use Old Embed Code" - make sure that's checked.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Another try with K-28 running:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNJFV-8jZhY


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks Dwight. Try again using "OLD embed code"


----------



## artgibson (Jan 2, 2008)

Pat
Is this track replacing one are will this an addition.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

This track is replacing the "Big" track for 1:32 running, and probably some large NG engines.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

How do you keep from shaking the table? looks like you go move it fairly easy?


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 08 Jan 2012 05:26 PM 
How do you keep from shaking the table? looks like you go move it fairly easy? 
I didn't notice any more shake than the present big track. Since this was a temporary setup, Richard did not have the sidings tied together as well as they will be at DH.


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

Last snippet of Cab Forward. Cab Forward had a derail problem on the curves, but the problem was due to uneven track which Richard fixed with extra support legs.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Pat, 
Looks like a very nice track. 
What are the dimensions? 
Width, length and radius. 
It's been a few years since I was last at Diamondhead, but it looks like it's twice the size of Jerry's old track! 
Are you sure that it will fit????? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

David,
The main loop has the same dimensions as the old DH track, but there are longer steamup sidings and some extra space for rolling stock storage. We are all hoping it will fit, but Richard has the ability to make on-site mods to make it fit. The big advantage is ease of setup and storage. Everything breaks down into 6' sections and the legs plug in to the framework. Each section is adjustable +/- 1 foot so leveling is easy.

If all else fails we'll set it up around the pool.


----------



## highpressure (Jan 2, 2008)

I congratulate you all on your hard work & an exceptional job of construction.[/b]


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Pat, 
Not knowing the dimensions of the old track, I would still like to know the dimensions of THIS one, if you would like to share. 
What is the min and max height? 
A foot of adjustment is a very wise decision. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## k5pat (Jan 18, 2008)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Posted By David Leech on 09 Jan 2012 09:26 AM 
Pat, 
Not knowing the dimensions of the old track, I would still like to know the dimensions of THIS one, if you would like to share. 
What is the min and max height? 
A foot of adjustment is a very wise decision. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada 
David,
Richard (TRAINMAX) would be the one to answer those questions, however to the best of my memory the radius is 13-14' (inside-outside), longest dimension is about 50' and the height adjusts from about 3 to 4'.
Maybe Richard will see this and give us the straight scoop.


----------



## thumper (Jan 31, 2009)

Hi guys. The new layout looks nice.


If you want to test it early with longer equipment, Tom Myers and I will be arriving sometime late Friday afternoon with all of our equipment, including the longer passenger coaches. So, if you want to make some early runs with different equipment, any time after that will be fine. We can also help with the set-up. Just let us know.


I'm particularly intersted in whether the new layout can compensate for the uneven floor in the back corner. With the ability to adjust the track height by up to 12", looks like solving that problem will be easy.


T-3 for DH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Also, I just took a look at the forecast for the whole week - GOTTA PACK SOME SHORTS 


Regards,


Will


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Will,

Actually it's T-2, but who's counting?

I haven't been able to sleep for a week.


----------



## wetrail (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom and Will
We really do love to have you in Mississippi on Friday , but the tracks are scheduled for set up on Sunday. 


Jerry


----------



## Bob in Mich (Mar 8, 2008)

Jerry,That has never stopped the Michigan Group.As long as Diamondhead Has a lot of GOOD IPA they will come running.You kind of wonder,What is more important "IPA or running Live Steam".Its a Bummer That I can't Make it this Year have to get these health issues Fixed first.I will be bugging them by phone,HAVE A GREAT DIAMONDHEAD. 
Thank you,


----------

